# My dear affection for makeup!



## Kiran1 (Aug 17, 2008)

Never posted my collection before, but here is my fixation on makeup!!

mac eyeshadows
http://i222.photobucket.com/albums/d...g?t=1218984168

mac blushers
http://i222.photobucket.com/albums/d...g?t=1218984214

mac lipglosses
http://i222.photobucket.com/albums/d...g?t=1218984279

mac lipsticks
http://i222.photobucket.com/albums/d...g?t=1218984324

Other eyeshadows
http://i222.photobucket.com/albums/d...g?t=1218984395

other blushers
http://i222.photobucket.com/albums/d...g?t=1218984432

other lipglosses
http://i222.photobucket.com/albums/d...g?t=1218984565

eyeliners/mascaras
http://i222.photobucket.com/albums/d...g?t=1218984505

misc
http://i222.photobucket.com/albums/d...g?t=1218984693

brushes
http://i222.photobucket.com/albums/d...g?t=1218984752

http://i222.photobucket.com/albums/d...g?t=1218984812


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 17, 2008)

you have a lovely collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i have that dior flight palette.. the lipgloss in it is sooo lovely!


----------



## lovelyweapon (Aug 17, 2008)

I love your collection, I think we have similar tastes in makeup!


----------



## stargirl01 (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm totally jealous of your fafi lipglasses as i missed out on them!
Love your collection


----------



## Carlyx (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice collection


----------

